# Big Brother UK



## glam8babe (Jun 6, 2008)

what did you think?

i thought it was stupid puttin a blind man in.. i felt so sorry for him when he was gettin ignored n stuff

and theres too many divas in this year.. last year they had Charlie as the 'big diva' and most of them seem to love themselves.

and i bet theres gonna be loads of jealousy/arguing with that 'fake couple' you could tell Lisa was pissed off when he kept sayin 'and this is my girlfriend Steph'   bless her


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 6, 2008)

I switched it over when they put that blind man in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. I know I know we have to treat him like a normal person blah blah but I think it is really cruel 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. I mean he must struggle with everyday things he is going to need help 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Its getting worse each year Ive decided not to watch it :d

Why is it every year there is like one stupid scottish person !!

We are not all like that :O?


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 6, 2008)

I can't remember his name but one of them is the double of Perez Hilton. I haven't watched any of it live today but will watch the highlights bit tonight.


----------



## trollydolly (Jun 6, 2008)

the blind man is so brave for going into the house. i think the albino guy seems lovely as well.


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 6, 2008)

There's an even higher percentage of extremely conceited dimwits than ever before but I doubt that will stop me watching it as I always do.

I've only watched the launch show so far, but I've seen enough to know that I absolutely hate Dale. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I *do* really like Kathreya so far though and I loved her rather unsubtle make-up!

I have to back to Mohamed to win - I pulled his name out of the hat for the Library sweepstakes this morning.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 6, 2008)

Hahaha that Kathreya soo funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I swear I have seen that Mario before ? Its not because he looks like joey from friends he seems so familar :O?


----------



## melliquor (Jun 6, 2008)

I watched the launch show yesterday... this year it seems like the worst people they had so far.  I don't know what it is.  I haven't watched any of it yet and forgot about the highlights.  

Did anything interesting happen?


----------



## florabundance (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_Hahaha that Kathreya soo funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I swear I have seen that Mario before ? Its not because he looks like joey from friends he seems so familar :O?_

 
I thought that too.

And Darnell = awwww


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_Hahaha that Kathreya soo funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I swear I have seen that Mario before ? Its not because he looks like joey from friends he seems so familar :O?_

 
my boyfriend said hes been on another TV show with Lisa.. and she was complainin sayin how every1 thinks hes Joey so they made him go into town or something and loads of people wer askin for his autograph
probs been on a few other shows too

but the first thing i thought was 'oh god a peter and katie wanabe couple!' they seem really nice though and lisa looks amazing for 40!


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 6, 2008)

I was also wondering where I'd seen Mario before when my husband said to me, "That Mario guy is so familiar, and not just because he looks like Joey." 
So where _have_ we all seen him before?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Oh, and melliquor, no, you haven't missed anything!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 6, 2008)

Haha Iam rattling my brains trying to think were I have seen him before ?. I think I seen that tv show glam8babe but I dont know if that was it lol x


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 6, 2008)

I felt really sorry for the blind man aswell, they shouldn't have put him in there and I felt that the others was leaving him out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




His is name David who looks like Perez Hilton, I thought he looked ded like him yday, I think he's gonna be really annoying because I was like grrr when he was having an interview with BB!!

Mario does look really familiar, I dunno whether he just looks like Sylvester Stallone though.

Dale is hot though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aha


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 6, 2008)

did you see alexandra going into the house with that HORRIBLE POUT!!!!!

i was like JESUS! if you want your lips to stand out wear some hot pink lippie


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Carlyx* 

 
_ 
Dale is hot though 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 aha_

 

i think hes absolutly GORGEOUS! to bad he seems like an arogant twat
apparently hes in a relationship (says on the channel 4 site) so i wonder what his lover was thinking when he said 'if theres fanny in ther.. im gonna nail it'


----------



## JesseVanity (Jun 6, 2008)

.....


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i think hes absolutly GORGEOUS! to bad he seems like an arogant twat
apparently hes in a relationship (says on the channel 4 site) so i wonder what his lover was thinking when he said 'if theres fanny in ther.. im gonna nail it'_

 
Ooh I did'nt know he had a gf, I'd be well mad if my bf said that


----------



## melliquor (Jun 6, 2008)

Aghh.. i can't stand Dale.  He is such an ass.  

BB put the blind guy in there to show that they will do it.  I don't think it is fair on him.


----------



## melliquor (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_i think hes absolutly GORGEOUS! to bad he seems like an arogant twat
apparently hes in a relationship (says on the channel 4 site) so i wonder what his lover was thinking when he said 'if theres fanny in ther.. im gonna nail it'_

 
He's got a girlfriend!  I would be pissed off too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## JesseVanity (Jun 6, 2008)

.....


----------



## melliquor (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesseVanity* 

 
_He wouldn't be my boyfriend anymore if he said that!_


----------



## Patricia (Jun 6, 2008)

i think they copied the blind man idea from the spanish big bro cos we had a blind girl last year, it turned out quite well, in the beginning she was also a bit ignored but then she got used to the house and she was fine

same way we copied the twins idea, and we had a pair of girly blonde twins that were really fun, just like samanda!

i love big bro uk is just as good as the spanish one, or even better lol





perhaps this should be moved to chatter???


----------



## vocaltest (Jun 6, 2008)

am I being REALLY dumb?? right... i switched on channel four at 9pm like all the adverts said, and it was that friday night project style thing with old bb housemates... so when did they new housemates go in? and i'm watching channel four right now (have been since 10) and its been derren brown, peep show, now the f word??

someone enlighten me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i want to see them all properly!!!! is it on e4 or something??? god im stupid hahah


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_am I being REALLY dumb?? right... i switched on channel four at 9pm like all the adverts said, and it was that friday night project style thing with old bb housemates... so when did they new housemates go in? and i'm watching channel four right now (have been since 10) and its been derren brown, peep show, now the f word??

someone enlighten me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i want to see them all properly!!!! is it on e4 or something??? god im stupid hahah_

 
theyve had it on E4 today.. might be on again 2moro!


----------



## DirtyPlum (Jun 6, 2008)

I've missed it so far... I avoid it every year but always get sucked in sooner or later.


----------



## Jot (Jun 6, 2008)

they seemed particularly horrid this year though. no doubt we'll all get sucked in as usual though


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 6, 2008)

found this on the suns website about Mario

"His strangest job ever was as a stripping policeman on a myspace advertisement for hot tubs"

maybe thats where we've seen him before haha


----------



## jasminbarley (Jun 6, 2008)

*****


----------



## melliquor (Jun 7, 2008)

Who's going to watch the wedding tomorrow?  That is going to be so funny.  I haven't watched any of it live yet but have read the news... everybody seems to susp of Mario and Steph and that they are faking but don't think Mario and Lisa are the real couple.  Anything else happening in there?


----------



## Ang9000 (Jun 7, 2008)

I have know idea where they find such a strange bunch of people!! Darnell seems really lovely. I did feel sorry for the blind guy, but tbh he put himself in there. I swear I've seen Mario before, but not sure it was in a hot tub on Myspace 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think he looks like my beloved Joey though! Steph seemed really annoying in her video bit, but she actually seems quite sweet.


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *jasminbarley* 

 
_I especially hate it when they get the so-called behavioural experts in to dissect the housemates - don't like it when people peddle pop-psychology for the masses._

 





I think they should drop this part entirely and stop pretending that it's still a valid social psychology experiment. Perhaps the first BB was, but every year, it gets further from its original idea and more like a 13 week long audition for wannabe Z-listers desperately seeking their 15 minutes of fame.


----------



## Girl about town (Jun 7, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_Why is it every year there is like one stupid scottish person !!

We are not all like that :O?_

 

Ha ha i said that too, every scottish peron is weird!!!


----------



## melliquor (Jun 7, 2008)

BB gets worse and worse every year.


----------



## florabundance (Jun 7, 2008)

Watching a bunch of tacky people shout at eachother just seems so wrong and pointless. And yet we keep watching lol - maybe that's the social experiment?


----------



## makeupmadb (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_Hahaha that Kathreya soo funny 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I swear I have seen that Mario before ? Its not because he looks like joey from friends he seems so familar :O?_

 
I read on some comments on the internet where people said they've been on Location, Location, Location and Ant & Dec's Saturday Night Takeaway.


----------



## LMD84 (Jun 8, 2008)

i used to watch each series but by the end of series 4 i'd had enough. plus the whole celebirty ones which caused lots of crap. however this year i watched teh first one and think yet again they've gone too far! too many attitudes, blind guy, albino guy... amking people get married i've heard! when will it end?!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 8, 2008)

found some info on mario on the mirrors website

he was set up on ant and decs sat night takeaway (think thats were i recognise him from)

also on a show in the US called Brits behind Bars

and was on with real gf lisa on bbc2 for a show called kitchen criminals

gets around a bit doesn't he 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i didnt bother watchin it last yr but i do like to watch the opening show to see what odd bods they put in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i think non of them seem to want to come across as nice they just want to be arrogant and just plain awful esp alexandra on her vid


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *florabundance* 

 
_Watching a bunch of tacky people shout at eachother just seems so wrong and pointless. And yet we keep watching lol - maybe that's the social experiment?_

 
Probably! lol


----------



## catz1ct (Jun 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesseVanity* 

 
_I don't even think Mario looks like Joey from friends, he reminds me of slyvester stallone and Lisa looks like chyna the wrestler from wwf._

 
lol yes! I thought that too.


----------



## JesseVanity (Jun 8, 2008)

.....


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 8, 2008)

God what a f*cking b*tch Alex is, I can't stand her neither..nor Sylvia but the way she spoke to Mikey was bloody disgusting and felt like punching the tele through.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 8, 2008)

i hate her too
shes such a cow!

and poor mikey he was only having a laugh.. she obv doesnt know how to take a joke


----------



## JesseVanity (Jun 8, 2008)

.....


----------



## angi (Jun 8, 2008)

I can't believe she kicked off to that extent over a pair of knickers. 

And, that she was so nasty to him when he tried to explain and say sorry afterwards. I mean, if it's something small like that, and someone genuinely apologises, then you should just let it go, especially when you have to potentially live in close proximity to them for the next 13 odd weeks.


----------



## Sarah (Jun 8, 2008)

I can't stand the programme, i really think its been done too much now.


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 9, 2008)

I wish Alex was up for eviction.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 9, 2008)

Omg I cant stand Alex !!!!! she is such a cow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 She is trying to be another charlie !!

She is a really horrible person I want her out !!!

She tries to pout her lips and it makes her look sooo stupid


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 9, 2008)

Urgh that b**** needs some serious help, she acts like an animal! Can't stand her if i was in that house i would've punched her up already lol


----------



## Girl about town (Jun 9, 2008)

i hate that alex what a narcissistic bitch, Sylvia is a knob too she thinks she is soooo street and keeps saying 'innit' Mikey was out of order putting on alex's pants but all she needed to say was get them off and leave it at that. Big brother is fulll of people looking for a stepping to fame soooo sad!!


----------



## trollydolly (Jun 9, 2008)

i felt really uncomfortable when alex was being horrible to mikey. they werent even her knickers! all they needed to say to him was that it was a bit out of order and im sure he would have said sorry. and when they were in the garden after the argument alex was talking about mikey as if he wasnt there. then he said he'd forgotten her name and she told him not to forget it again, i dont think she realises that perhaps its a bit more difficult for blind people to remember names because they dont have a face to put to the voice. i think being inconsiderate to mikey like that is as bad as being racist.


----------



## Ang9000 (Jun 9, 2008)

Well Alex has done herself no favours. She'll be up for eviction in no time & I'm pretty sure the public wont hesitate in voting her out


----------



## trollydolly (Jun 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_Well Alex has done herself no favours. She'll be up for eviction in no time & I'm pretty sure the public wont hesitate in voting her out_

 
i completely agree with you, without a doubt id vote her out if she was up. she was unecesarily horrible to mikey.


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 10, 2008)

i absolutely hate sylvia and alexandra. theyre the kinda loudmouths i would hang myself from if i were in the house but i love kat, shes so bubbly and funny...
ive never watched BB for the last 5 years, but for some reason this series has sucked me in!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 10, 2008)

poor mikey last night.. i knew he would end up feeling like shit the way mario and steph were going on
that pathetic argument easy made the rest of the housemates have more doubts so it was abit daft.

and i cant beleive Rebecca got her tits out... its disguisting!


----------



## Girl about town (Jun 10, 2008)

that rebecca is odd fat but thin!! strange!! she seems determined to get her clothes off!!


----------



## florabundance (Jun 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_that rebecca is odd fat but thin!! strange!! she seems determined to get her clothes off!!_

 
LOL that's exactly what i thought - fat but thin.

Why - why - do they have to get their tits out. I'm sorry but...really. I'm not bein prudish but unless you're a glamour model, a page 3 girl or work in some other profession where getting your tits out is a requirement - have a bit of class.


----------



## nunu (Jun 10, 2008)

I hate Alexandra! She is very abusive and doesn't listen to anyone. She likes her own voice.


----------



## JesseVanity (Jun 10, 2008)

.....


----------



## nunu (Jun 10, 2008)

^I agree. I only watched one episode and it's the one where she argues about chips!!!??? 

Come on, there was no need to call others pricks and dickheads! That was uncalled for. She's really full of herself!


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 11, 2008)

Alex is absolutely vile. She makes big things out of nothing, i mean chips?! Rebecca was just trying to help out, if anything she should be thankfull. Ok so a few chips got burnt but come now it's not like they're gonna kill you, and she didn't do it out of spite. She needs to learn to shut the hell up.
Chips?!?!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 11, 2008)

OMG last night alex well pissed me off
i wish someone slapped her
she was havin a go at everyone.. she really does my head in

and sylvia sayin 'i think you burnt the chips on purpose' why the fuck would someone wanna burn chips on purpose?  if she wanted the chips so perfect why didnt she cook them herself

and when alex was saying something like 'if youve got something to say say it to my face' i was like well you do the same.. coz she was slaggin nearly all of them off before they went to the diary room to sing

i hope she goes soon.. shes WORSE than last years Charlie

if i was in there i would of probably smacked her face in and asked her who she thought she was lol

and when she always says 'you dont know what life is'  'you dont know what ive been through' and crap like that.. she talks as if shes better than everyone and its so annoying


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 11, 2008)

I think alex has got insecuritys about herself, the way she was like to steph last night your simple your this and your that? Seems to my like she has issues, which is quite sad actually !!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *x.DOLLYMiX.x* 

 
_I think alex has got insecuritys about herself, the way she was like to steph last night your simple your this and your that? Seems to my like she has issues, which is quite sad actually !!_

 
exactly!

i dont like that gay dancer guy much either... when alex n sylvia were slaggin everyone off in the bathroom he was agreeing with them and Dale was just sat there not even saying anything.  I hope someone tells everyone that they have backstabbers in the house.

i think she looks dead common espesh with that gold tooth


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 11, 2008)

You could tell Dale was so uncomfortable sitting in the bathroom while the three of them were slagging people off.

I hope Mario goes on friday.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 11, 2008)

That gay dancer is so fulla shit !!! He annoys me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I dont know who I want to go on Friday ? I really like Lisa


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 11, 2008)

I would like Stephanie to leave. I don't think she really tried very hard with the task, plus she has raccoon extensions (?!) which is clearly stupid and weird!


----------



## Girl about town (Jun 11, 2008)

i like mario and lisa they are total posers but seem ok people, like the wee skinny geeky justin timberlake lookalike guy too , steph out this week!! she's a knob too x


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Girl about town* 

 
_steph out this week!! she's a knob too x_

 
Ha ha - couldn't have put it better myself!


----------



## JesseVanity (Jun 11, 2008)

.....


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 11, 2008)

I absolutely *HATEEEE *Dennis (gay dancer). 

Alex well she's just a proper biatch!! And Sylvia is always stuck to Alex's side!!

I wish BB would throw her out. BB said they had this "zero tolerance" thing which is aload of b*******. 

She's a really vicious cow and the way she was patronising Rebecca/Steph last night I would've punched her if I was either of them.

/rant over.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 11, 2008)

Zero tolerance wtf?? She got let of with it didnt even get a warning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Why didnt they lock her in that jail thing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. They should put her in there and not give her any food or water


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 11, 2008)

Exactly.

I think you must have to kill someone before you can go in the jail


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 11, 2008)

oh yeh i totally forgot about that jail thing

would of been so funny seeing her in there

if she did get put in and i was in the house i would chuck water at her


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_oh yeh i totally forgot about that jail thing

would of been so funny seeing her in there

if she did get put in and i was in the house i would chuck water at her_

 





  I'd throw burnt chips at her


----------



## Girl about town (Jun 11, 2008)

i don't think big brother can put anyone in that jail thing without their agreement as it would infringe on their human rights!! pity!!


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 13, 2008)

Can't believe Steph went, I liked her. Mario should have gone, I can't stand him.


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 13, 2008)

I must admit I'm glad she's going to be out shortly. She made it so clear that she's so desperate to be famous that it seemed kind of funny to be first out.


----------



## melliquor (Jun 13, 2008)

I didn't like Steph and sooooo glad that she is out.

GET ALEX OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  I hate her.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 13, 2008)

i didnt think Steph was that bad really but i HOPE they get alex out next
i hate her so much
worse than Charlie


----------



## Ang9000 (Jun 13, 2008)

Glad Steph is out, she was annoying me, but Mario is also starting to grate on me! Alex will definately be out next! Something drastic would have to happen for her not to be up for nomination.

O/T glam8babe, that lippie you're wearing in your avatar pic looks gorgeous! What is it?


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 13, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_ 
O/T glam8babe, that lippie you're wearing in your avatar pic looks gorgeous! What is it?_

 
thanks.. it's red enriched cremestick liner, port red lipstick (NN) with love alert dazzleglass on top


----------



## Ang9000 (Jun 13, 2008)

Thanks! I knew I should have got port red!!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 14, 2008)

did anyone else think steph looked bad on her eviction night?
when it played back of when she went in the house she had big hair and a gd fitting dress yet when she came out she looked like a 6 yr old lol with her pink tutu and big corsage (jst looked a bad rip off of sex and the city) and her boob tube was too short :|
i didnt rate her hair either


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jun 14, 2008)

Her whole style is very lazy, it's likes she wants to look good but can't quite get there!! She also looks like she could be Jade Goody's lil sister!


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 14, 2008)

I think I must be the only one who liked Steph.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 15, 2008)

i think jenny was abit dramatic last night it was doing my head in!  but i also think Sylvia is just a bitch trying to make things seem worse than they are... but yeh jenny was really pissin me off shes like a lil kid dead over-reactive
i thought it was quite borin last night


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I think I must be the only one who liked Steph._

 
No i liked steph too and would've preferred it if Mario had gone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I actually thought her dress was cute ^__^, and her heels were wow lol


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_I think I must be the only one who liked Steph._

 
Nope I liked her aswell 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I wish Mario would've gone, can anyone be so far up their own a*se like he is lol?

Alex out next


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 15, 2008)

mario was doin mme head in when he kept sayin 'we are very popular...we have a fan club where we live' i was like OMG who cares


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jun 15, 2008)

glam8babe did u see bblb where they went round where he lived nd all his mates were going yeh everyone round here knows mario!
nd they went round nd ppl were like well ive lived here for 20 years nd ive never seen him lol
nd on bblb they were like rite i think its jst marios 3 mates in the pub that know him heh.

does anyone like zezi on bblb i think shes a terrible presenter!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 15, 2008)

iv actually never watched BBLB yet lol need to start though

i remember him sayin that hes so popular because 4 million people watched him when he was on ant n decs sat night takeaway... i used to ALWAYS watch that n i cant even remember him lol i actually cant remember anyone who was on it


----------



## trollydolly (Jun 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *as_cute_as_pie* 

 
_glam8babe did u see bblb where they went round where he lived nd all his mates were going yeh everyone round here knows mario!
nd they went round nd ppl were like well ive lived here for 20 years nd ive never seen him lol
nd on bblb they were like rite i think its jst marios 3 mates in the pub that know him heh.

does anyone like zezi on bblb i think shes a terrible presenter!_

 
shes a crap presenter! i miss dermot lol


----------



## melliquor (Jun 16, 2008)

I miss Dermot as well... the show isn't as good as before.

What has been going on in there?  I haven't watched it for the last few days.


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 16, 2008)

Yh i miss Dermot too...without him it's just...not the same lol


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 18, 2008)

apparently alex has been removed from the house
thats what it says on yahoo anyway
i hope she has!


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 18, 2008)

She has here's why Alexandra removed from Big Brother house | Media | guardian.co.uk


----------



## nunu (Jun 18, 2008)

i'm not surprised that she's kicked out of the show, she was a b*tch. i hated her!


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 18, 2008)

Yep thank god!!!


----------



## nunu (Jun 18, 2008)

i can't beleive she stooped to the level of threatning others by hurting them. that's just psycho! it's just a game get over it. There is no need to involve people outside the house!!!


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 18, 2008)

What a complete cow !!! Her gangster friends ??? Arghh who does she think she is !!!! Glad she is out


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 18, 2008)

lmao apparently people have trashed her car at home
she had it comin


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 18, 2008)

^ LOL yeah I read that in the paper..scratches engraved fake and bitch


----------



## KikiB (Jun 18, 2008)

It was about time that she got kicked off...


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 18, 2008)

lol haha shame about the car, would love to see her face when she sees it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



lmao 'gangster friends' - i thought she was meant to be a 'grown woman'; what kind of grown woman goes around threatening others with their 'gangster friends'?

Alex, you're a  shitface - memba i told you.


----------



## KikiB (Jun 18, 2008)

I in some sick way though wanted to see the crowd's reaction when Alex got voted off, but people like her are unsufferable. It's worse than anything for the most part that we get on the American version, that's for sure. At least this has more substance to it though.

That being said, I LOVE Kathreya.


----------



## x.DOLLYMiX.x (Jun 19, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glam8babe* 

 
_lmao apparently people have trashed her car at home
she had it comin_

 

Hahaha she deserves everything she gets !!


----------



## JesseVanity (Jun 24, 2008)

.....


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 24, 2008)

im glad sylvia is up aswell she such a cow! and yeh she has been tryin to get into his pants from the second he entered the house.. i hope her boyfriend breaks up with her coz shes such a slut


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 25, 2008)

i really wanted alex to have a public eviction so the crowd can maul her to pieces...

i didnt really like sylvia at the beginning when alex was there but now shes calmed down and although i dont really like her that much, i want to see what will happen between her and stuart coz they both find eachother attractive...

at the moment theres no-one i want out but KAT TO WIN!!!!!


----------



## Ang9000 (Jun 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_i really wanted alex to have a public eviction so the crowd can maul her to pieces...

i didnt really like sylvia at the beginning when alex was there but now shes calmed down and although i dont really like her that much, i want to see what will happen between her and stuart coz *they both find eachother attractive.*..

at the moment theres no-one i want out but KAT TO WIN!!!!!_

 
Are you joking?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think Stuart finds her attractive at all, it's like he's just being polite with her. When I think of sylvia, only 2 words come to mind BUNNY BOILER!!!!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 25, 2008)

i dont think he finds her attractive either
she seems to be one of those people who would have anything with a penis


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Ang9000* 

 
_Are you joking?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't think Stuart finds her attractive at all, it's like he's just being polite with her. When I think of sylvia, only 2 words come to mind BUNNY BOILER!!!!_

 
well i saw one epsiode when he told someone he found her attractive. But then i watched it the other night and he seems anooyed by her. It's still funny watching her trying it on with him, but he looks not interested. She keeps following him round, it reminds me of being in primary school when you fancy someone lol


----------



## macaholic2912 (Jun 26, 2008)

Im really surprised that mario wasnt up for eviction again,altho has anyone else noticed how quiet hes been lately?I think hes tryin to avoid nominations again!
Bex hidin under lukes bed last nite was so funny!I nearly P*ssed myself laughing at his reaction!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I want kat to win,or luke, altho I hate how he goes from group to group like a little stirrer!

GET SYLVIA OUT!shes such an idiot,stop flirting with me!


----------



## Ang9000 (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *c00ki312* 

 
_well i saw one epsiode when he told someone he found her attractive. But then i watched it the other night and he seems anooyed by her. It's still funny watching her trying it on with him, but he looks not interested. She keeps following him round, it reminds me of being in primary school when you fancy someone lol_

 
She is really pathetic! The bit where she told him to stop flirting with her killed me!


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 27, 2008)

^ same!! Sylvia out!

KAT TO WIN!

looking forward to evition tonight ^__^


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 27, 2008)

I didn't like Dennis anyway, but I've just read on the Channel 4 BB website that he has been removed from the house for spitting in Mohamed's face last night. It wasn't shown on TV. Disgusting.


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 27, 2008)

^ omg are u serious? wow that's disgusting. I never liked him anyway. Did they say why he did it?


----------



## ritchieramone (Jun 27, 2008)

It seems to have been to do with an argument which started after Rex played a practical joke but I'm not sure of the details. There's a little bit more about it on the BB website here.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 27, 2008)

i wonder who they are gonna put in to replace him.. better not be wayne roonies cousin, that lot make me sick! shes been doin petitions on facebook etc. to get her in the house

mikey eatin last night was disguistin! i think hes gonna go soon


----------



## Ang9000 (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh god! I was heaving when Mikey was eating that peanut butter!!


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 27, 2008)

OMG it was Jennifer who started the whole thing, I hate her they should have kicked both her and Dennis out. That was disgusting, I'd get him arrested for assault if he spat in my face 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Poor Mohammed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




How can they say Rex is evil for touching a painting? They need to open their eye if they think that's evil.


----------



## melliquor (Jun 27, 2008)

I hate all them lot... horrible, horrible people.  Jen is an idiot along with Stuart & Dale.


----------



## JesseVanity (Jun 27, 2008)

.....


----------



## JesseVanity (Jun 27, 2008)

.....


----------



## Luceuk (Jun 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesseVanity* 

 
_Was the crowd shouting get rex out?_

 
I think it was Jennifer.


----------



## Ang9000 (Jun 28, 2008)

Sounded like Dale to me!

I like Rex & Mo! Especially after last night. My opinion on loads of them has changed. I can't believe that whole drama was over some stupid rubbish painting! Jen totally over reacted to get attention & Stu & Dale were going off like mad men to show Jen who can stick up for her more!

I've got to say well done to Mo! He just walked away, I would have been arrested for what I would have done to Dennis if he spat in my face!


----------



## Carlyx (Jun 28, 2008)

Yep it was get Dale out!

Dennis' behaviour was absolutely disgusting Im glad the little bint went anyway, I hated him from day one.

Jen is a pathetic little attention seeking cow, don't see her crying over her daughter but about a poxy painting?!


----------



## k.a.t (Jun 28, 2008)

I would've gone mad if someone spat in my face. I'm glad Dennis is out - what a d*ckhead! I agree, Jen overreacted and Rex apologized so what's the big deal? I feel sorry for Mohammed and Rex - they're like outcasts now..

The only people i actually like in that house are Kat, Rachel, Bex and Rex (Mo annoys me a lil). I used to like Luke at first but now i see what a little b*tch he is!

I say Jen or Mikey out next


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 28, 2008)

im glad Dennis went... he reminds me of this gay lad from school who was also into dancing and bitching lol

and jen is pathetic carly... all she does is moan!!!!! like all the time, ive only seen her proper happy once and that was when stu entered the house


----------



## Miss uppity (Jun 28, 2008)

I couldnt believe Jen let that whole massive brawl break out just because of her painting??? She could have put a stop to all the arguing before it got out of hand. I want her out next!


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 30, 2008)

i think if it hadnt been for jen going on and on about the painting, none of this would have happened. she reminds me of those popular girls in high school who does whatever it takes to get people on her side.

what dennis did was disgusting...alex who?

dale and stuart have turned into right knobs and bullies

im really unsure about luke as he flits from group to group with info and talks about other people as a way of getting liked by everyone

darnell is the man! after having a go at the guys about the spitting incident, im starting to like him even tho jen said she has lost all respect for him because he got mad that mo got spat at! that bitch

i think jens group should take a look at themselves. theyre already getting hated on inside and out the house and theyre nothing more than attention seeking bullies


----------



## KikiB (Jun 30, 2008)

I haven't read the recaps over the last few days but man, it sounds like I missed a lot. I want Jen out ASAP...not only do I hate her opinions but she just annoys me period.


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 30, 2008)

i cant stand jen!! ugghh the way she goes on and on


----------



## JesseVanity (Jun 30, 2008)

.....


----------



## nunu (Jun 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JesseVanity* 

 
_I can't believe Jenn has a 20 month old daughter, why would anyone just leave their baby for possibly upto 3 months when shes that young??_

 
To get a chance to be on TV and to become a celebrity..


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 2, 2008)

Jen is definitely going on friday, I can't see anyone voting for Rex. 

Bex has completely changed, the way she acted last night was awful. She seemed really nice the first few week. There was no need to cut up Mo's belt then laugh about it and say she did it on purpose. She has to go next week. I'm also not liking Luke anymore either, he is so two faced.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 2, 2008)

yeah bex is acting like a right cow at the moment! she was so mean to Mo! saying he's vile! seriously she should look in the mirror! plus jen is very very annoying and i'm sure she'll go on friday!


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jul 2, 2008)

jens a bit too 'preachy' for me just the way she goes on about how at the beginning when her and steph dressed up in their underwear and mario said they were slappers or whatever and she said she didnt wanna be seen like that, and the way she goes on with dale and then says that they have to 'end it' cos she thinks the public on the outside will think shes a slag etc
i cant believe shes 22 and nearly divorced aswell :|

oo it also annoyed me how she said she was on BB etc to make her daughter proud- erm proud of what shes like 2 yrs old all shes goin to see is mummy on the tele not knowing what it means :|


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Luceuk* 

 
_Jen is definitely going on friday, I can't see anyone voting for Rex. 

Bex has completely changed, the way she acted last night was awful. She seemed really nice the first few week. There was no need to cut up Mo's belt then laugh about it and say she did it on purpose. She has to go next week. I'm also not liking Luke anymore either, he is so two faced._

 
luke is such a bitch! seriously thats the only word for him lol he like flits from group to group bitching about people, and when they did they task with the dance vid and him and mario were talkin about ppl wanting to do the task just for fun and luke/mario etc didnt think they could physically.. they sounded like a rite bunch of gossiping grannies lol

also may of missed this as i dont watch it everyday but is luke gay? hes extremely camp!


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 2, 2008)

as_cute_as_pie said:


> luke is such a bitch! seriously thats the only word for him lol he like flits from group to group bitching about people, and when they did they task with the dance vid and him and mario were talkin about ppl wanting to do the task just for fun and luke/mario etc didnt think they could physically.. they sounded like a rite bunch of gossiping grannies lol
> 
> *also may of missed this as i dont watch it everyday but is luke gay? hes extremely camp![/*quote]
> 
> ...


----------



## KikiB (Jul 2, 2008)

Yep, Jen then Bex.


----------



## as_cute_as_pie (Jul 3, 2008)

i despise jen and bex
what on earth :|


----------



## c00ki312 (Jul 4, 2008)

i hate luke!
hes so too faced bastard but no-one in the house realises it apart from the viewers...i just wish it would all come back to him and ppl will call him on it!


----------



## Luceuk (Jul 5, 2008)

Luke is still second favourite to win


----------



## k.a.t (Jul 8, 2008)

As much as i hate the guy, it's just too funny seeing Rebecca chasing him around the house and him screaming 'Rebecca nooo' lool


----------



## ilovegreen (Jul 8, 2008)

Rebecca & Mario are up.

Bye bye Rebecca !


----------

